# General Speedrooter 92



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my old plumber buddies is getting out of drain cleaning and wants to sell me his General Speed rooter 92. He bought it about a year ago and only has used it about 6 times (hence why he is getting out of cleaning drains). 

I have a Ridged 750 and wouldn't mind having a spare machine. Anyone have any experiences with speedrooters? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

My speedrooter 90 has served me well for the better part of 12 years..

Easy to get parts and has needed minimum repairs.

However, I don't use it daily and rarely cable a line over 80'.

I have a root ripper head from general and I have no issues with the power of the motor. Its taken everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Its about on a par with your K750. We have a 750 and a buddy of mine has the speedrooter 91 and they're about even as far as what the can do so the 92 should be about the same. If he's giving you a sweet deal go for it it never hurts to have a backup that is just as capable as your go to machine.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

His machine has 5/8 cable. I have never used 5/8 before. Can 5/8 cable go through a 3" ptrap? How is it with roots in a 4" main? I always use 3/4 on 4" and was wondering if the 5/8 cable would be an advantage because I could go from a 3" stack with a c/o on it. 
Thanks


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> His machine has 5/8 cable. I have never used 5/8 before. Can 5/8 cable go through a 3" ptrap? How is it with roots in a 4" main? I always use 3/4 on 4" and was wondering if the 5/8 cable would be an advantage because I could go from a 3" stack with a c/o on it.
> Thanks


5/8" is ok on light to medium roots. On heavy roots it struggles quite a bit. It'll get it done but it will take a lot longer than it would with a 3/4 cable. When I first started all we had was a General Sewermatic 100 with 5/8" cable it never failed us its just sometimes it took forever to clear the line if it was badly root infested.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

tungsten plumb said:


> 5/8" is ok on light to medium roots. On heavy roots it struggles quite a bit. It'll get it done but it will take a lot longer than it would with a 3/4 cable. When I first started all we had was a General Sewermatic 100 with 5/8" cable it never failed us its just sometimes it took forever to clear the line if it was badly root infested.


Will the 5/8 go through 3 ptrap


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Will the 5/8 go through 3 ptrap


That I don't know we don't have 3 or 4" traps where I am.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I carry one. IMO it's alot easier to lift into my truck than a spartan. (not saying that it's real easy)

It does the job most of the time, but for nasty roots I usually take the time to go get the spartan. (and some help)


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Will the 5/8 go through 3 ptrap


Yes, I can get my 5/8 cable thru a 3' floor drain.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Dun' Right said:


> I carry one. IMO it's alot easier to lift into my truck than a spartan. (not saying that it's real easy)
> 
> It does the job most of the time, but for nasty roots I usually take the time to go get the spartan. (and some help)


Are you using 5/8 or 3/4 cable with yours?


----------

